# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rotala Rotundifolia competition in Israel



## imported_jerime (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are some Rotula pics that participated in a small Israeli contest for the best looking rotala plant.
1









2









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









any comments on which plant should have won friends?


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Was most impressed with no. 3 & no. 5.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I liked # 3, 9 and 13. I prefer to see more of the plant, "in situ", because I never trust extreme close ups. 

I could take an extreme cu of the upper 2 cm of some of my D. diandra, and it would look great. However, the lower part of the stems are a bit ratty looking. 

So, for me, I like to see more of the entire plant, or a group. Some of the colors are very impressive, but overall health is even more impressive to me. Gosh, some of those plants are pearling like crazy! It almost detracts (I said almost) from the appreciation of the pristine leaf shape and symmetry of the plant. 

Nice group of images, thanks for posting!
-Jane


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I personally like #3 and #9. Very cool idea of a species specific photo contest. Thanks!


----------

